# What is your favorite puzzle to speedsolve?



## hippofluff (Mar 11, 2009)

Just searched the forum and didn't find anything like this. Thought it would be a good idea. Just what is your favorite puzzle your practicing now (I said puzzle so people don't say "a sqaure1 isn't a cube", and others).
EDIT: *This is a multiple choice poll!!!!*


----------



## cookingfat (Mar 11, 2009)

I loving my mirror blocks at the moment, they're fun.


----------



## hippofluff (Mar 11, 2009)

cookingfat said:


> I loving my mirror blocks at the moment, they're fun.



sorry, I wish there were more then 10 possible puzzles you can choose from


----------



## MTGjumper (Mar 11, 2009)

Because I don't want to choose 3x3, square-1 or 4x4.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 11, 2009)

I had trouble deciding between 5x5x5 and 7x7x7, but eventually went with 7x7x7. It varies from day to day between these two. But for some reason I just love solving big odd-sized "cubes". For me, nothing else is even close, for speedsolving. For BLD, I like 4x4x4 a lot too, but not for speedsolving.

Edit: Sorry, I didn't notice it was a multiple choice poll; otherwise I would probably have picked both 5x5x5 and 7x7x7.


----------



## tim (Mar 11, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> I had trouble deciding between 5x5x5 and 7x7x7, but eventually went with 7x7x7. It varies from day to day between these two. But for some reason I just love solving big odd-sized "cubes". For me, nothing else is even close, for speedsolving. For BLD, I like 4x4x4 a lot too, but not for speedsolving.



Exactly my thoughts .


----------



## TMOY (Mar 11, 2009)

Am I the only one who likes 6^3 ?


----------



## Yes We Can! (Mar 11, 2009)

I like 4x4x4 
edge pairing is fun


----------



## fanwuq (Mar 11, 2009)

4x4x4 and Pyraminx. I would love to solve 6^3 or 8^3 if I have them. Even > odd!


----------



## KubeKid73 (Mar 11, 2009)

3x3 and Magic FTW!!!


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Mar 11, 2009)

You omitted Megaminx from the list.


----------



## KubeKid73 (Mar 11, 2009)

No its under other.


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Mar 11, 2009)

I'm loving the pyraminx and 3x3x3 at the moment.


----------



## mcciff2112 (Mar 12, 2009)

arent puzzles in general just completely amazing? its hard to pick a favorite, but if i had to it would probably either be the 3x3 or 7x7


----------



## Faz (Mar 12, 2009)

3x3, 4x4 and megaminx.


----------



## edwardtimliu (Mar 12, 2009)

4x4 5x5 , medium cubes ftw!!!!


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 12, 2009)

Square-1 and Clock are my favorites.

I think magic should be filed under "other" at best, seeing how the current regulations for solving make it not a puzzle anymore.


----------



## Cride5 (Mar 12, 2009)

Rubik's because its hard enough to be fun and is most speed friendly


----------



## not_kevin (Mar 13, 2009)

3x3 because it's the one puzzle that is used in 6 different WCA-supported events.

Square-1 because it's fun, and because people are all liek "wtf is that cube? Oh, wait... it's not a cube, it's a... wat..."

Megaminx because it's also fun, and because of this:
Luke (kid in my school): "What kind of cube is that?"
Matt (other kid in my school; username audhulma): "It's not a cube."
Sam (other kid in my school; he's British!): "Yeah; it's a nerd block."


----------



## qqwref (Mar 13, 2009)

5x5 because I love that puzzle more than any other puzzle ever, and square-1 because I just like the feeling of <R2,U,D> even if I suck at it. Gigaminx is really fun too but unfortunately I don't have a physical one yet.


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 13, 2009)

not_kevin said:


> 3x3 because it's the one puzzle that is used in 4 different WCA-supported events.



5, you forgot MultiBLD


----------



## not_kevin (Mar 13, 2009)

Vault312 said:


> not_kevin said:
> 
> 
> > 3x3 because it's the one puzzle that is used in 4 different WCA-supported events.
> ...



Actually six; I included Multi, but forgot FMC and feet. *facepalm*


----------



## Sg.Speedcuber (Mar 13, 2009)

Rubik's cube,4x4 its very fun,5x5 cause it is my birthday present so I treasure it and Megaminx as my favourite non-cube puzzle.


----------



## hippofluff (Mar 13, 2009)

Sg.Speedcuber said:


> Rubik's cube,4x4 its very fun,5x5 cause it is my birthday present so I treasure it and Megaminx as my favourite non-cube puzzle.



What type of 5x5 did you get?


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Mar 13, 2009)

Definitely the 3x3x3 or the 5x5x5.
5x5x5 is more fun right now, but I've put way more time into 3x3x3, and I really want that Sub-20. Right now I just want sub 3 on the 5x5x5.


----------



## SimonWestlund (Mar 13, 2009)

Megaminx! So I picked other...

I also like pyraminx and crystal


----------



## krazedkat (Mar 13, 2009)

Megaminx and Classic. But I'm getting a puck puzzle soon (hopefully tomorrow ) and that'll be so fun!


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 14, 2009)

simply 3x3x3  it's pretty much all I practice right now. I'll get into other puzzles after I stop improving or I'm barely improving


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Mar 14, 2009)

6x6 (only virtual for now haha)...


----------



## StachuK1992 (Mar 14, 2009)

3x3 and 5x5...NO 4x4...only solve 4's pretty much at comps...OH is nice, too


----------



## Hadley4000 (Mar 14, 2009)

I didn't notice it was multiple choice >_<

I am torn between 3x3x3 and 4x4x4. 4x4x4 has more steps, and is a tiny bit more of a challenge. 3x3x3 is faster(Good for the ADD) and a bit more mindless.


----------



## coolmission (Mar 15, 2009)

megaminx, 5x5x5 and 4x4x4


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 15, 2009)

not_kevin said:


> Vault312 said:
> 
> 
> > not_kevin said:
> ...



gahhh how could I forget FMC?!? major facesole (thats where you kick yourself in the face)


----------



## Koen (Mar 15, 2009)

Clock, Megaminx and 4×4.


----------



## rahulkadukar (Mar 15, 2009)

Waiting for 6x6x6 and 7x7x7


----------



## panyan (Mar 15, 2009)

im loving the 5x5's at the moment but my eastsheen is too loose and i dont like my v5!

eastsheen:
small
smooth

v5:
clicky
large
not smooth


----------



## Sg.Speedcuber (Mar 15, 2009)

hippofluff said:


> Sg.Speedcuber said:
> 
> 
> > Rubik's cube,4x4 its very fun,5x5 cause it is my birthday present so I treasure it and Megaminx as my favourite non-cube puzzle.
> ...



Rubik's...hoping for a V-cube!


----------



## Garmon (Mar 15, 2009)

2x2x2 No question.


----------



## panyan (Mar 15, 2009)

Garmon said:


> 2x2x2 No question.



the only thing i find with the 2x2x2's is that people think your stupid because it looks like a babies version of the normal rubiks


----------



## cookingfat (Mar 15, 2009)

panyan said:


> Garmon said:
> 
> 
> > 2x2x2 No question.
> ...



Until you hand it to them to try.


----------



## Edmund (Mar 15, 2009)

magic probably. I also like 2x2 and OH right now also. but all my magics are broken right now and im too lazy to fix them


----------



## soccerking813 (Mar 15, 2009)

I don't really speedcube anything but 3x3. Over the summer I need to get a good 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, 5x5, 6x6, 7x7, and square-1.


----------



## not_kevin (Mar 16, 2009)

Vault312 said:


> not_kevin said:
> 
> 
> > Vault312 said:
> ...



LOL nice


----------



## JohnnyA (Mar 16, 2009)

I love 2x2, I don't know why.


----------



## hippofluff (Mar 17, 2009)

it seems 4x4 and 5x5 are in a deadlock tie, any arguements?


----------



## mrbiggs (Mar 17, 2009)

I like 4x4x4. It's slow enough to allow for some mistakes, but fast enough that it doesn't take forever for an average of 5.


----------



## Kian (Mar 17, 2009)

normally depends on the day.

it's been 4x4 since i got my meffert's, though.


----------



## Tortin (Mar 17, 2009)

3x3x3. It's the only thing I'm even remotely good at.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Mar 17, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> 4x4x4 and Pyraminx. I would love to solve 6^3 or 8^3 if I have them. *Even > odd!*



only 50% of the time 

On-topic: 4x4 is cool. Mefferts


----------



## bamman1108 (Mar 20, 2009)

I voted Sq-1, pyraminx and 4x4. I really wish I had gotten the mefferts 4x4 instead of the mefferts pyraminx though. I also think the 6x6 is the coolest looking cube, and I really want to get one.


----------



## Town (Mar 20, 2009)

I like Rubik's


----------



## Zava (Mar 20, 2009)

hippofluff said:


> it seems 4x4 and 5x5 are in a deadlock tie, any arguements?



5x5 times doesn't depend on getting parities. 
easier to be color neutral on centers (I sometimes start CN on 4x4, if white-yellow is bad, or I see a good start on other colors, but I have to think/pause before the 4th center)
and simply more fun


----------



## rcnrcn927 (Mar 24, 2009)

Where is a page with 2x2 speedsolving algorithms?


----------

